# Horseshoe clock



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

My daughter asked if I could make her a clock using one of her horses old shoes. She had seen them for sale somewhere and thought it would be a nice idea. She sent me the shoe and some copper coated nails and here is the result. I'm thinking of getting the horses name on a brass plaque to put at 12 o clock between the shoe ends


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Shergar?

nice job that,well done


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I wonder if it might look just that bit more classy with a nice glass crystal, as it would appear you have the dial frame in place.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

> I wonder if it might look just that bit more classy with a nice glass crystal, as it would appear you have the dial frame in place.


 I do have the flat glass but unfortunately it needs to be domed to clear the hands / shoe , which is do able but would make it that bit dearer , it is a bit more rustic than classy I think lol

ps don't think the bezel would take a domed crystal either


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Good point Andy. I agree that it would look better with a domed glass, and I can see why you didn't use the flat one.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

I actually like it as is......rustic charm :thumbsup:

One of these would be ideal for Roger, remind him of feeding time.......










:tongue:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

does she want a watch to go with the theme?

Never seen a horseshoe case before or since


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

> Good point Andy. I agree that it would look better with a domed glass, and I can see why you didn't use the flat one.


 I might see if i can make up a spacer to put behind the bezel so i can use the flat glass , it's a bit of a work in progress



scottswatches said:


> does she want a watch to go with the theme?
> 
> Never seen a horseshoe case before or since
> 
> View attachment 11905


 Thats unusual Scott never seen one like that either


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

andyclient said:


> I'm thinking of getting the horses name on a brass plaque to put at 12 o clock between the shoe ends


 My Dad asked me to make a cross in memory of a family member who was killed in the war, and it needed a brass plaque adding. I commissioned one from an ebay seller, and he made an excellent job of it:



I can't remember the seller's name, but there are plenty of people doing the same on ebay. It only took a few days, and cost about 3 or 4 quid I think.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Davey P said:


> My Dad asked me to make a cross in memory of a family member who was killed in the war, and it needed a brass plaque adding. I commissioned one from an ebay seller, and he made an excellent job of it:
> 
> I can't remember the seller's name, but there are plenty of people doing the same on ebay. It only took a few days, and cost about 3 or 4 quid I think.


 Thanks Davey i will have a look


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

andyclient said:


> Thanks Davey i will have a look


 No problem mate, I've just had a look at my ebay account history, and the seller's name is engraving_world_ltd and he is still operating. I bought the plaque in Sept 2015, and the price is the same now as I paid, which is/was £6 + £1.50 postage. I hope that helps anyway :biggrin:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Davey P said:


> No problem mate, I've just had a look at my ebay account history, and the seller's name is engraving_world_ltd and he is still operating. I bought the plaque in Sept 2015, and the price is the same now as I paid, which is/was £6 + £1.50 postage. I hope that helps anyway :biggrin:


 Thanks very much for that :thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Did you make the clock hands as well? in copper? looks good to me :notworthy:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

mel said:


> Did you make the clock hands as well? in copper? looks good to me :notworthy:


 Thanks Mel , modified but didn't make the hands


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

andyclient said:


> Thanks Mel , modified but didn't make the hands


 Excellentay My Man, Excellentay! :biggrin:


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Nice work Andy!


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice job Andy. When are you going to go into production for all the UK pony and riding clubs in the UK ?

mike


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

dobra said:


> Nice job Andy. When are you going to go into production for all the UK pony and riding clubs in the UK ?
> 
> mike


 Thanks Mike , that's what my daughter said lol :thumbs_up:


----------

